# Charlotte, NC OIS Q5 by LEO



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Liveleak.com - Bodycam Shows Police Fatally Shoot Suspect
Charlotte, NC - On Wednesday, January 16, 2019, at approximately 4:30 p.m., a CMPD K9 officer located a man who was on foot, fitting the description of a suspect wanted in two armed robberies that occurred earlier in the day. The officer exited his marked police vehicle and made contact with the subject. During the encounter, the officer perceived an imminent deadly threat and subsequently fired his weapon striking the man. Medic responded to the scene and transported the subject to Atrium Health where he was pronounced deceased a short time later.


----------

